# Logan 10X24 $?



## Daver (Jan 11, 2013)

Newbie here with a minit lathe (already wanting bigger!!!)
I'm waiting to hear if it is still available.  But what would be a fair price.
It's about 2 hours drive from here so I don't want to go and second guess myself.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/3526660615.html

Thanks Guys


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Daver,

I live just north of KC and saw that on CL yesterday.  It looks like a nice lathe and is fairly well tooled - 3-jaw, two 4-jaws (one looks to be new(ish)), 6-jaw, QC tool post and holders, misc. centers, plates and drill chuck.  I don't see a steady or follow rest.  It also has the large dials which look like Stellings which are hard to find ($).  Logans in general are good lathes.  I have the same size lathe but not the cabinet model.

I don't know what you plan on doing with a lathe.  The post mentions gunsmithing, but the 10" Logans have the smaller spindle bore which limits larger barrel work.  

All in all, I'd say it's a little over priced for the KC area.  It all depends on the condition (which looks pretty good in the pic's) and how bad you want it.  I think you would be happy with it.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------

